# WD HD Media Player



## cdizzle1985 (Dec 12, 2010)

My Wd HD Media Player will not play my 3tb Seagate external hard drive. What should I do?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i had one of those things for a short while,and returned it.be sure to look over the manual.seems like there was something about how the media had to be laid out,folders subfolders etc.also not sure how you have it hooked up but hdmi was troublesome at best.


----------

